# COVIDSafe app available for download now



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Join me in stopping the spread of COVID-19! Download COVIDSafe, an app from the Australian Government. #COVID19
#coronavirusaustralia #stayhomesavelives https://covidsafe.gov.au

I think this is especially important for rideshare drivers.


----------

